
Book Idea: Great Teams At Work - sri

======
sri
Interviews with teams that created: Flash, iPhone, Google Talk (heard that
they won the Google Founders award), Akamai

(ok maybe these are trade secrets that companies won't release -- but it'll be
really cool...)

Their strenghts, how they work, what "process" they follow etc

what do you guys think?

------
jmw
I think it'd be interesting to hear how teams of founders work. What kinds of
team dynamics they have - things like:

democratic vs. dictatorship 1 technical & 1 business ...etc

Woz and Jobs Hewlett and Packard Allen and Gates Sergey and Larry ...

